# melodic tunes - by a suburban rapper: anox



## anoxmusic (Mar 14, 2010)

Brand new "classical" music! by a suburban rapper. These are songs/hooks/tunes that I make on the side for fun. Feel free to give me your feedback!

http://bit.ly/9QZJ8d (youtube)


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

A 3 minute piece in what appears to be a standard song form = classical music? I don't think so.. 

Keep writing though (assuming that's yours)!


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Not exactly classical. Using a piano doesn't make it classical. Understanding music theory isn't exactly essential to good musicianship, but your music seems very lacking in substance, and I'd really suggest you take some more time to study. 2 or 3 years ago I was writing works of roughly the same quality of your works, and studying music more intently has helped me develop over the years into a much more mature, credible musician.

Good luck, and all the best.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW!! Some tones don't fit this bass! You need to learn basic counterpoint and train your ear! Suspension tones unresolved and many escape tones. And besides learn some harmony to make it more diverse. You should just use synth sound and sell it as hiphop music.


----------

